# Fl resale certificate/ wholesaler ID?? HEEEEEEEEELP



## IanT (Sep 18, 2009)

How much does it cost to get a resale certificate and wholesaler ID in Florida?

I have been looking everywhere and I cant find it!.... Driving me nuts!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2009)

Call your local tax office. I think it is free in Texas. They want you ro register so they make it easy.


----------



## Healinya (Sep 18, 2009)

I haven't started selling soap yet, but when i called my local zoning office (in pinellas county) they told me I need to go to the tax office and request one, and if I plan on naming what I sell, then I also need to file a ficticious name with them. I don't remember what the cost was, but the reason I forgot is because it wasn't much and I wasn't worried about it. Sorry i can't help more, but hope it does a little.

ETA: I just realized I need to clarify part of that. When I called my local zoning office, they told me to go to the tax office and request one. I asked if I was allowed to make soap from my home and sell it to the public. They took my address, and called me back saying that as long as no customers ever step foot on my property and I am not actually selling anything in my home, then I am free and clear to do what i want. When I called the tax office, they are the ones who told me the price (which was low and I can't recall) and that if I named my soap, then I need to also file a fictious name with them. 

Having a day to recall the phone calls helped me remember the details better.


----------



## IanT (Sep 19, 2009)

It does! thanks much! 

going to check into it!


----------



## Healinya (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd love to hear how it goes... I'm about 6 months behind ya


----------



## IanT (Sep 20, 2009)

will keep you posted for sure!! I need to make some phone calls tomorrow to figure it all out... 

Time is ticking, I need to start making money before my school loans start coming due!


----------



## Healinya (Sep 20, 2009)

I just went back to school learn more about skincare and health. Hopefully I can tie it in to this little hobby


----------



## IanT (Sep 20, 2009)

Healinya said:
			
		

> I just went back to school to get my skin care license. Hopefully I can tie it in to this little hobby


 thats what Im doing for massage 

I am making my own lotions etc... so I save ALOT of money ... buy a gallon of lotion for $50 or make it for $15... hahahahha riiiiiight 

I plan on making it for local businesses as well, but need to work on my preservatives...


----------



## kittywings (Sep 21, 2009)

In AZ I had to go to the tax office and get a transaction privilege tax license and I think my EIN # (from irs.gov)... I can't remember if I needed the EIN for the TPT license or just for the business license, but it cost like $22 or something.


----------



## IanT (Sep 21, 2009)

sweet that sounds like its within my budget


----------



## kittywings (Sep 22, 2009)

Just for clarification... the TPT license was $22, the EIN # was free


----------



## Layne (Sep 22, 2009)

just thought id toss this in
as a person who lives in florida and has operated an llc in florida
if memory servs well
all a person should need is a busines license about 22bucks and your tax id# which is free and can be applied for online
an EIN, if my memory works right, is need if employing
since it is your emploier id number, maybe the same as your tax id
not sure there
but on the ficticious name, that is to protect your product name so no one else can use it


----------



## kittywings (Sep 22, 2009)

You need the EIN even if you're not employing anyone.... since I had to get one and I'm not employing anyone as of now.


----------

